# Birthday Boy, New Tattoo, HUGE Brag - Oh My, Today was GREAT!



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

First and foremost, today was Ozzy's third birthday! I feel like he's growing up so fast!! 

To celebrate his special day, he got ice cream for breakfast! What a spoiled little man! 


For lunch, he got chicken nuggets from McDonald's! The junkiest of junk food I could possibly think of! (Because who DOESN'T deserve some junk food every now and then?!)
 

He was having more trouble eating it than I thought he would....


Maybe intimidating it will help? 


Or perhaps being gentle? 


Whatever, just gonna nom it! 


Then for dinner, he got canned food with some cooked chicken mixed in! (But that's not a fun and exciting dinner, so I didn't take pics, haha). 
But after dinner, my mom told me I got something in the mail. 
It was something from UFLI. I thought it might be one of Ozzy's titles or something, so I didn't open it right away. 
But when I did open it, I almost had a heart attack in excitement! 

*LET ME GIVE OZZY
THE BIGGEST BRAG 
OF MY LIFE.
LOOK WHAT HE GOT. 
AND ON HIS BIRTHDAY, OF ALL DAYS. *


And last but not least, I got my first tattoo today! My mom has been wanting to go out and get tattoos together, and we FINALLY got them! 

Here's mine! 
The paw prints (from bottom to top) are Spike (hedgehog) Atreyu, Dakota, and Jacobi (sugar gliders), and Tesla (ferret). The color splashes represent them crossing over the rainbow bridge. 
I could not be more thrilled with how it turned out. 


Here's my mom's. 
It's in memory of her heart dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ozzy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Ozzy and congrats on the award, you cute little fuzzball.

LOVE the tats!!! they came out nice I have pawprints running up my leg from my ankle to..like the rainbow coloring.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Maybe intimidating it will help?
> 
> 
> http://s254.photobucket.com/user/Maki_Maki/media/IMG_1156_zpse563a5a9.jpg.html
> ...


I love the top photo, but how great is the bottom!! Great expression, he looks so happy and proud 

:birthday: Ozzie and major congratulations!!


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Congrats*

I congradulate you. 

You are enjoying life.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats Ozzy!!! 

Love the tattoo... I have paw prints (cat & dog) on my ankle and I've always wanted something behind them. I might steal that idea


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ozzy looks so proud 

I love love love your tattoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

The tattoos are awesome! Ozzy is super cute. Just like I have a soft spot for GSD's, I have another soft spot for the Spitz type dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was just reading through my tattoo aftercare instructions (just to refresh from what he told me), and there's one part that says, "Don't let your pets lick your tattoo. Don't let other people's pets lick your tattoo. Don't let other people lick your tattoo." LOL 
I know why they have that there, though! All the dogs made a beeline to our ankles as soon as we walked in the house! 

I've just come to the conclusion that Ozzy just knows he's awesome, haha.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday, you adorable little furbaby  and congrats on the award.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! That's great!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> I was just reading through my tattoo aftercare instructions (just to refresh from what he told me), and there's one part that says, "Don't let your pets lick your tattoo. Don't let other people's pets lick your tattoo. Don't let other people lick your tattoo." LOL
> I know why they have that there, though! All the dogs made a beeline to our ankles as soon as we walked in the house!
> 
> I've just come to the conclusion that Ozzy just knows he's awesome, haha.


I had the biggest problem keeping Mia from trying to lick/eat my finger after I got a tattoo on my finger the other day. And I had to completely avoid her during my back piece's healing. I don't know what it is, but fresh tattoos are magnets to dog mouths. :apple:


----------

